# Blog article : VPN Gateway with FreeBSD



## gkbsd (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello,

I do not know if it is the correct place to post this? I have published an article titled Defend Your Network and Privacy : VPN Gateway With FreeBSD. It explains how to build your own FreeBSD VPN gateway to encrypt your outgoing traffic at home. It touches on hardening FreeBSD, and privacy in general.

Regards,
Guillaume


----------

